# Setting servicename with new ppp module - SOLVED

## rsevero

I've been migrating all adsl connections I manage to the new ppp module. I got stuck on the last adsl connection.

This adsl connection needs it's service name set as the

```

SERVICENAME=

```

option in the /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf file used to set with the old adsl module. This same setting in this same file has no apparent efect on the connection brought up by the new module.

I can't find a way to set it with the new ppp module. How is it done?Last edited by rsevero on Fri Apr 27, 2007 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrness

The vast majority of users don't need to impose a service name in their PPPoE connection because most ISPs have only one PPPoE service. Since your SERVICENAME is empty, this is also your case.

However, if you had something in it, you should have set it as following:

```
plugins_ppp0=( 'pppoe rp_pppoe_service YOUR_SERVICE_NAME' )
```

----------

## rsevero

First of all, thanks for your help and attention.

 *Quote:*   

> The vast majority of users don't need to impose a service name in their PPPoE connection because most ISPs have only one PPPoE service. Since your SERVICENAME is empty, this is also your case. 

 

This was a misundertanding. With the old adsl module I need

```
SERVICENAME="rionet"
```

I tried your suggestion. Unfortunately it didn't work. Log with new ppp module and suggested rp_pppoe_service entry:

 *Quote:*   

> Apr 25 12:21:39 [pppd] Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
> 
> Apr 25 12:21:39 [pppd] RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4
> 
> Apr 25 12:21:39 [pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by admin, uid 0
> ...

 

If I use the new ppp module without the rp_pppoe_service setting I get:

 *Quote:*   

> Apr 25 12:24:21 [pppd] Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
> 
> Apr 25 12:24:21 [pppd] RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4
> 
> Apr 25 12:24:21 [pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by admin, uid 0
> ...

 

Using the old adsl module and the SERVICENAME="rionet" setting in pppoe.conf I get a connection:

 *Quote:*   

> Apr 25 12:27:51 [pppd] Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
> 
> Apr 25 12:27:51 [pppd] RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4
> 
> Apr 25 12:27:51 [pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by admin, uid 0
> ...

 

Any ideas?

----------

## mrness

Add debug to pppd_ppp0. Add "rp_pppoe_verbose 1" after rp_pppoe_service parameter.

Post here the relevant part of your /etc/conf.d/net as well as the generated log, after you appended the mentioned new options.

Edit later: Forget about rp_pppoe_verbose. I realised now the rp_pppoe.so plugin did its job, but the LCP negociation didn't succeeded.

You should capture the pppd command line when you use the old adsl module (hint: ps -ef | grep pppd) and see what options are used. Append those options to your pppd_ppp0.

My wild guess is you don't disable all compression algorithms and this upsets the PPPoE concentrator.

----------

## terminal9

deleted

sorry, did not notice rest of thread.

----------

## rsevero

 *mrness wrote:*   

> You should capture the pppd command line when you use the old adsl module (hint: ps -ef | grep pppd) and see what options are used. Append those options to your pppd_ppp0.
> 
> My wild guess is you don't disable all compression algorithms and this upsets the PPPoE concentrator.

 

Tried. Unfortunately it didn't work. Here is the pppd comand line as per ps for the old adsl module:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/sbin/pppd plugin rp-pppoe.so rp_pppoe_service rionet eth1 noipdefault noauth default-asyncmap defaultroute hide-password nodetach mtu 1492 mru 1492 noaccomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp user USER lcp-echo-interval 20 lcp-echo-failure 3

 

Here is the relevant part of my conf.d/net with all the options from above included:

 *Quote:*   

> config_ppp0=( "ppp" )
> 
> link_ppp0="eth1"
> 
> plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe rp_pppoe_service rionet" )
> ...

 

As you can see the only option from the old module not included is nodetach this option seems to have disappeared.

Here is the pppd line the above configuration produced:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/sbin/pppd unit 0 user USER remotename ppp0 linkname ppp0 noauth default-asyncmap hide-password mtu 1492 mru 1492 noaccomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp lcp-echo-interval 20 lcp-echo-failure 3 holdoff 0 persist defaultroute noipdefault maxfail 0 connect true plugin rp-pppoe.so rp_pppoe_service rionet eth1

 

and finally the log of the falied connection:

 *Quote:*   

> Apr 26 16:17:47 [pppd] Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
> 
> Apr 26 16:17:47 [pppd] RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4
> 
> Apr 26 16:17:47 [pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by admin, uid 0
> ...

 

Any ideas what I should try next?

Edit: I included the wrong pppd lines on the first version, sorry.

----------

## mrness

You didn't added "debug" to pppd_ppp0 like I asked you to.

Please add it and post the (more detailed) log.

----------

## rsevero

With debug log I figured out that the problem now was an authentication issue. The servicename option in plugins_ppp0 is really working as expected.

The new module is having some trouble getting the password from my pap-secrets file. I put it in conf.d/net and it worked.

Thanks!!

----------

## mrness

 *rsevero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The new module is having some trouble getting the password from my pap-secrets file. I put it in conf.d/net and it worked.
> 
> 

 

If the link uses CHAP as authentication protocol, you should add the password record to chap-secrets.

Also, the remote name for net.ppp0 is set to "ppp0", which means you should use one of the following forms:

```

user    *         password

user    ppp0   password
```

----------

## rsevero

 *mrness wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, the remote name for net.ppp0 is set to "ppp0", which means you should use one of the following forms:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It worked.

I had 2 different problems. It would be really difficult to fix both of them by myself.

Thanks a lot.

----------

## mrness

You're welcome.

You should add SOLVED to the topic subject.

----------

